# Boiler Operators



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 15, 2005)

This is where we talk boilers, mine is biggest that's what counts, untill someone shows up with a bigger one...lol


----------



## Hippie (Mar 15, 2005)

We only have 2 small ones here.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 15, 2005)

I have a boiler at home. I call the repairman whenever I need him. I think I speak for most of us on the forum.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 16, 2005)

I also have a small boiler at home, in the garage, we call it the water heater, and it runs on natural gas.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 17, 2005)

Ah, thanks CW, I was wondering what a "Boiler" was. A source for hot water. We use to cut wood and heat a tank outside when I was a young guy. Thank Godfor electricity.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

Yep. Here they run the air handling units, which run on steam during cool or cold weather. We have been working on one of them most of this night.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 19, 2005)

Solar heating has dropped our electric consumption down some. My bill is still around $300+ a month. I wonder what the future would be like....


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

You mean solar water heating? My electric bill is averaged $93 a month. Does your AC run nearly constantly, or you have a huge house? My house is barely 1200 sq. ft. heated and cooled. Cozy.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 19, 2005)

I have a 3000 sq. ft. house, my Daughter lives in the cottage behind. We have our art studio with lights, my wine room and cellar, and solar heating for both homes. The home is not air conditioned, we use what we call, "Hawaiian air" (leaving all the windows open) We conserve as much as possible by not leaving lights on, etc. and the bill is still 300+ When I made the wine cellar (above ground) that is chilled via an AC unit which runs 24/7, the bill increased approx. $14-17 a month. Our rates are high.....One (1) electric plant for the entire island..


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

Well I reckon you DO pay for living there. The cost of living here is way lower than anyone can even imagine, having not been here. The quality of life is quite good, with very little pollution.


----------

